# 1968 Western  Flyer wheelie  bike 2+1



## Puruconm (Apr 6, 2019)

Looking  for  that 20" muscle bike
Like the one  on the bottom right 
On this PICTURE


----------



## Puruconm (Apr 6, 2019)

WTB IN ANY CONDITIONS  PM
ME


----------



## Kannon (Mar 5, 2022)

Puruconm said:


> WTB IN ANY CONDITIONS  PM
> ME



Still want a wheelie bike?


----------

